# How long did it take him?



## -Chelsey- (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm not sure if there's another thread like this or not.

I was reading in Cosmopolitan magazine that they did a study that said on average it takes a man 3 years, 6 months and 20 days to propose.

If this is true I should be expecting a ring around January 24, 2009 lol

How long did it take your S/O to propose?


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 16, 2008)

He and I dated 3 months and he half assed proposed.And I half assed answered. About a month later, he and I started looking for an engagement ring. He finally got down on one knee about a month later.

So five month I would say.


----------



## kdmakeuparts (Jun 16, 2008)

I don't know exactly when it was but I would say really close to the 3 1/2 year mark.


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 16, 2008)

We we're at out 6 months.


----------



## Andi (Jun 16, 2008)

We had been seeing each other for a year, but were only officially together for like 9 months. But it was very clear that this is different from any relationship either one of us had had before.

After he left Austria, we were on the phone and kinda agreed to get engaged when I go see him in the US. He did propose on one knee. The ring came a few days later, we picked it out together.

It was nice and everything, but I always wanted a big public proposal. I made it clear that he still has to do that, even though weÂ´re already engaged


----------



## puncturedskirt (Jun 16, 2008)

PFFT, If that's the case, I would've been proposed to over 2 and a half years ago.


----------



## daer0n (Jun 16, 2008)

It took him only a few days lol

i think he did it two weeks after we met haha.


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 17, 2008)

my parents got engaged 6 months after they started dating.

As for me.. that sucks. I have at LEAST 3 years, 6 months and 20 days until I get engaged...

probably more like 4 years + since I'm not even dating!

If I do some rough calculations...

A psychic told me I'd get married in 2014. Assuming that we're engaged for one year, thats 2013. THEN, add to that the 3 years and 6 months (to simplify things we'll ignore the 20 days). I SHOULD meet my soulmate halfway through next year. Fingers and toes crossed everyone!


----------



## Aprill (Jun 17, 2008)

3 months for me


----------



## McRubel (Jun 17, 2008)

well.....my fiance and I dated two years ago for about a year or so. Then we broke up. After 2 years apart, we got back together. We dated 1 year and 7 months when he proposed (last month!).


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jun 18, 2008)

1 year 7 months (8 days shy of being 1 year 8 months). It was rainy and on a thursday!

Originally Posted by *McRubel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif well.....my fiance and I dated two years ago for about a year or so. Then we broke up. After 2 years apart, we got back together. We dated 1 year and 7 months when he proposed (last month!).



niiiiiice!


----------



## fiercely (Jun 18, 2008)

Hasn't happened yet. We've only been dating for 7 months and I'm still in college. I don't see it happening for another couple of years.


----------



## AprilRayne (Jun 18, 2008)

My husband proposed to me on our one year dating anniversary. We were engaged 7 months later. That's a long time too because we waited until our wedding night to do the deed (and to do anything else)! LOL


----------



## KatJ (Jun 18, 2008)

We started dating March of 05 and got engaged Oct of 05, so about 7 months. Then we got married in Dec 05.


----------



## speedy (Jun 18, 2008)

We were together 6 months before we got engaged.


----------



## laurafaye (Jun 18, 2008)

I've been with my boyfriend for 2 years, and I don't expect a proposal anytime soon as I im still in college, and he is starting university in September..


----------



## dixiewolf (Jun 18, 2008)

about 4 and a half years, and we have been engaged 2 years, except for the few months I gave back the ring b/c I was mad at him. I still dont know when we are getting married, lol


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Jun 23, 2008)

Hasnt happened yet. We've been together for 2 1/2 years hopefully it'll it'll happen sometime in the near future.


----------



## fawp (Jun 23, 2008)

We knew each other for eight years and dated for five before we became engaged. He asked me five times (although two of them don't count because he was drunk



) but I said no because I felt I was too young to get married; then, right before we moved in together, I asked him to marry me and he said yes. We were married a month and a half later.


----------



## Nick007 (Jun 23, 2008)

Got "engaged" in about 3 weeks, and married a week after that.


----------



## internetchick (Jun 23, 2008)

A year


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Jun 23, 2008)

About 9 months. We started dating on Nov. 12, 1974 and we got engaged in (I think) July, 1975. I was living in Hawaii and she was in Miami. I first asked her if she would move to Hawaii and live with me and she said, hell no. Then I said, OK lets get married and she said sure. I sent her the ring by Registered Mail (something that they don't do any more). We were married in October, 1975 and then she moved to Hawaii.

My eldest son dated his wife about 11 months before getting engaged.


----------



## mariascreek (Jun 23, 2008)

we started dating in march and got married in July. This year will be out 3rd anniversary.


----------



## Sarah84 (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm still waiting and probably will be for a very long time haha though if that study is right i'll be looking forward to a ring around 22nd december 2009


----------



## mac-whore (Jun 26, 2008)

it's been 1 year and 5 months. he just proposed a few days ago.


----------



## Darla (Jun 26, 2008)

that was the first i ever heard of that 3 year number, but it was close to that for me as well.


----------



## LaJaHa (Jun 26, 2008)

Erm... my boyfriend proposed to me, like after a month and I said 'no'...

We talked about getting engaged again about a year ago but decided that we definitely want to wait.

Funny thing is... if it really is 3 years, 6 months and 20 days, well *calculates*... statistically I should be engaged next sunday...


----------



## peachface (Jun 27, 2008)

It seems like people either got engaged after being together for only a short period of time (few months) or got engaged after a long time together... (at least few years!) Not many in between!

It hasn't happened for me yet. I'm waiting patiently... ok, that's a lie. I've hinting pretty much everyday... I can't help it!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jun 28, 2008)

Congrats!!!

Originally Posted by *mac-whore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif it's been 1 year and 5 months. he just proposed a few days ago.


----------



## ParasiteEve (Jun 28, 2008)

About 2 1/2 years.

Although he never actually proposed to me. He proposed the idea to his parents who then proposed to my parents and my parents said "yes". So the day i found out i was engaged was when my parents agreed. lol

Just so you know its not an arranged marriage. We've been secretly staying together for 2 years before he popped the question to his parents. Its a cultural thing...lol.


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 28, 2008)

Technically, I officially proposed to him. He'd kinda asked before, but it wasn't official until I asked. If we go with me asking, then it would be almost 3 years into it.


----------



## Karen CD FL (Jun 28, 2008)

The night we met we knew it was going to happen and after a short bout of cold feet on my part, we married about 18 months after we met.


----------



## msmegz (Jun 30, 2008)

My ex-fiancÃ© proposed after 2 years, 5 months. We dated another 2 1/2 years after that, wedding never happened. lol

My current boyfriend and I have been together a little over a year, and I don't expect a proposal for AT LEAST a couple more years, unless he completely surprises me.


----------



## jessiej78 (Jun 30, 2008)

6 weeks




, and we've now been together for 6 1/2 years...


----------



## rejectstar (Jul 1, 2008)

Well, according to the silly Cosmo approximation, he should have proposed around December 20, 2007! LOL. Obviously that didn't happen. We've been together for 4 years and one month as of today



I don't expect him to propose-- in fact, I'd probably feel kinda weird if he did. Maybe I'm just too boring or practical, but I'd rather us sit down, and have a discussion, and come to the decision together. I wouldn't feel comfortable with such a huge life-changing decision coming as a "surprise"! Ok, I admit it-- I fail at romance, LOL.


----------



## Lolita Von Tess (Jul 23, 2008)

I started going out with my love when i was 15 he was 20, He proposed to me 5 weeks into the relationship. I'm almost 18 and i have ben engaged for almost 3 years now(We are getting married on July next year).

So i guess it depend on how ready he is for commitment


----------



## ADSCOSMETICS (Jul 23, 2008)

We spoke of it a week in but he finally proposed after 7 months.


----------

